# No sound from speakers on rear projection TV



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi People,

Toshiba "Theaterview" TV, about 12 yrs old, all of a sudden, no sound. Channels change , mute button works with sub titles and all, just no sound. Any idea if a DIY guy could fix this? Circuitboard, you think?

Thanks!!


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

noquacks said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Toshiba "Theaterview" TV, about 12 yrs old, all of a sudden, no sound. Channels change , mute button works with sub titles and all, just no sound. Any idea if a DIY guy could fix this? Circuitboard, you think?
> 
> Thanks!!


Did you hit DOLBY button ??? This should be off


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have a cable box, or is the cable/antenna hooked directly to the TV. Some cable boxes (especially the junk Motorola ones Comcast used) have their own mute. I had a tech out 3x before they figured out he cable box was muting itself and programmed the "help" button on the remote to work as a mute button. 

Also doublecheck the settings on the TV and make sure the speakers are turned on.


----------



## lynnster (Sep 26, 2010)

hey try hookin ur cablebox up in the RCA input, mine did the same thing, and i run in RCA input not only did i get better sound but much better picture:thumbsup:


----------

